# Best white wall cleaner?



## dodcity (Jul 23, 2009)

Just wondering what is the best white wall clener?


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Westleys Bleach White white wall cleaner and a SOS pad.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Westleys Bleach White white wall cleaner and a SOS pad.


x2 Nothing else i've tried comes close.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i seen a guy use white shoe polish after cleaning them


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

SOS PAD!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

Ajax or comet powder bleach and a good wet scrub brush always works good also heard westlys is good also just got to be careful that it doesn't get on paint


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

dameon said:


> i seen a guy use white shoe polish after cleaning them


Black shoe polish is good for areas that have been curbed and white is showing where it should be black


----------



## URIAS72 (May 26, 2012)

try easy off


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Westleys Bleach White white wall cleaner and a SOS pad.


who?
black magic white wall cleaner, get it right


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Westleys Bleach White white wall cleaner and a SOS pad.


X67


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

I use a smooth sided brick to scrub the whitewalls. Comes out clean and super white too. Ask the vatos at the tire shops. That's how they clean off the blue film when new or if you got a dirty whitewall when you got tire patched up and they check for leaks.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

SOS PAD ---- end topic!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

dj kurse 1 said:


> I use a smooth sided brick to scrub the whitewalls. Comes out clean and super white too. Ask the vatos at the tire shops. That's how they clean off the blue film when new or if you got a dirty whitewall when you got tire patched up and they check for leaks.


A brick???


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

One way or another you need to use something with some grit, but a brick? Why not shingles or the pavement Lol. Fuck that use a scuff pad of some sort


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lol...


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> A brick???


yup, just as you read it



CoupeDTS said:


> One way or another you need to use something with some grit, but a brick? Why not shingles or the pavement Lol. Fuck that use a scuff pad of some sort


brick is better homie, trust me..



*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> lol...


laugh all you want but it's true...
like I said hit up them tire shops and they'll tell you...


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## mysweet63 (Jun 1, 2011)

dj kurse 1 said:


> yup, just as you read it
> 
> brick is better homie, trust me..
> 
> ...


Everybody thinks you're crazy homie, but I know exactly what you're talking about!

It's like the little rock that all of our nanas had in the shower, para quitar bien la mugre de la piel! Hahahaha, but seriousky its like the same concept but on a tire, and not some dirty skin haha


----------



## mysweet63 (Jun 1, 2011)

And I use westleys on anything white, from my whitewalls, to the the whites on my air force ones right before I go out that night!

Can never go wrong with that stuff


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

the brick makes sense, i know what you're talking about.... 

SOS PAD! END TOPIC! everything else is un-necessary! i've cleaned some of the WORLDS WORST whitewalls back to brand new with SOS pads! the CHEAPEST and BEST way to clean your whitewalls... stop wasting time looking for other ways and methods.


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

mysweet63 said:


> Everybody thinks you're crazy homie, but I know exactly what you're talking about!
> 
> It's like the little rock that all of our nanas had in the shower, para quitar bien la mugre de la piel! Hahahaha, but seriousky its like the same concept but on a tire, and not some dirty skin haha


Someone knows what I'm talking about. 



mysweet63 said:


> And I use westleys on anything white, from my whitewalls, to the the whites on my air force ones right before I go out that night!
> 
> Can never go wrong with that stuff


Ha, I use that on my Nike Cortez; to clean the sides and make them look white again...and get ready to party..


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

mysweet63 said:


> Everybody thinks you're crazy homie, but I know exactly what you're talking about!
> 
> It's like the little rock that all of our nanas had in the shower, para quitar bien la mugre de la piel! Hahahaha, but seriousky its like the same concept but on a tire, and not some dirty skin haha


This is true I actually use any lil rock around that has a jagged edge, use that with soapy water it's almost like wet sanding with a rock... works better then any tire cleaner out there


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

westley's and a brass brush so it dont scratch the white wall. Keep it smooth you don't want to sand on the whitewall


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> who?
> black magic white wall cleaner, get it right


Who you think your talking too homie. I wouldnt post shit on here if I didn't know what the fuck I was talking about. Remember different stores carry differeent brands across the states. Think before you speak!!


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

SOS pads and water


----------



## mysweet63 (Jun 1, 2011)

dj kurse 1 said:


> Someone knows what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> Ha, I use that on my Nike Cortez; to clean the sides and make them look white again...and get ready to party..


Yup.....I was trying to remember the word for the brick earlier, and it just popped in my head right now... It's a pumice stone


----------



## natedogg84 (Nov 10, 2009)

maximus63 said:


> SOS pads and water


:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

What color SOS pad... Blue??


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

mysweet63 said:


> Yup.....I was trying to remember the word for the brick earlier, and it just popped in my head right now... It's a pumice stone


Nice!
Cant wait to try it
Thx


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

i use mean green i think works a lil better that bleache wite comes in a bigger bottle and is cheaper too


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

best kept secret is wd40 with a pad, just be very carefull cuz it actually takes of i little bit of the white rubber exposing new white rubber.
it doesnt make sense but try it. no joke.


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

aztecsef1 said:


> This is true I actually use any lil rock around that has a jagged edge, use that with soapy water it's almost like wet sanding with a rock... works better then any tire cleaner out there


 true true I use the lil rock allso does wonders jus like a little small coble stone wit soap and water.


----------



## matt dizzal (Feb 17, 2012)

Try some starting fluid and SOS pads, works the best!,


----------



## smokeythefleetwood (Aug 21, 2012)

I used to use SOS pads on my whitewalls of my Roadmaster....but over time they became scratched. Now I use a mixture of;

-1 cup or so Westleys White Wall Cleaner
-1 cup of white Vinegar
- a couple table spoons or a quick pour of regular liquid laundry soap (GREAT to get dirt off)
- 1 gallon of water

STIR....then use.

I use a bucket, dip in a brush and brush this solution on....scrub and rinse. SOS pads worked great for me in the past
so use whatever YOU feel comfortable with. After this I apply some clear shine to the tires....but ALWAYS wipe off the
white wall so no dirt sticks to it. 

Thanks,
Smokey


----------



## mysweet63 (Jun 1, 2011)

Now that sounds like something to try out.....

Here's a little story for you guys.....one time I was washing my ride, bit didn't have any westleys at hand, so I just scrubbed my walls with some bleach diluted in water.....about an hour later, I started biting my nails, and I guess the bleach stayed on my skin, cuz my throat started feeling all funny and scratchy when I would breathe.....after that I was I'm chest pain all night, and my only assumption was from breathing in those bleach fumes hahaha never doing that stupid shit again!


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

there's nothing like that ebony wax white wall cleaner they sale in the hood in south Central Los Angeles


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've never had a problem w/ just Westleys an a nylon brush.I keep my shit clen


----------



## Nenin64 (Apr 11, 2012)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Westleys Bleach White white wall cleaner and a SOS pad.


Works great!


----------



## 94060 (Aug 27, 2012)

Whats the standard size of the whitewalls for 13x7? Not speaking of the thick one inch but the normally used ones. Is it 1/2 inch or less?


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Most newer ones are 5/8" thick, on the 155-80-13 and 175-70-14s


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> who?
> black magic white wall cleaner, get it right


Wesley's also says black magic on the bottle now to!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

toker1 said:


> Wesley's also says black magic on the bottle now to!


They were bought out, its not westleys anymore...


----------



## Mr.GM (Jul 28, 2012)

Brillo basics. The ones with soap in them. They even make my milestars look white again.


----------



## Mr.GM (Jul 28, 2012)

I get them at the dollar tree eight pads for a dollar. Cant beat that.


----------

